# 100 years of Horror



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

If you like the old classics, there's a series call "100 Years of Horror" on Amazon video service. Hosted by Christopher Lee. Looks like it originally aired in 1996. Has alot of history and back stories. Seeing as I have the Hammer Horror Vault coffee table book in front of, I know it's right up my alley. 1st episode's pretty good. 1st season is free with Prime.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I watched that on, I want to say, Netflix way back in like 2011 or something. So... it was good, I remember being impressed. Thinking: this was good.

But it felt way too brief. If that makes any sense. Perhaps they had an abbreviated version somehow.


----------

